# British Captain



## Peter Jackson (Sep 27, 2010)

HELP: This goes back to July/August 2008. We had quite a lot of answers and help in trying to get info on the SS British Captain which was sunk on Dec.2nd 1941, with the loss of its' 2nd Engineer Herbert G. Brown. He was the father of my wife Margaret (The "Boss"), she was only 1 year old when the ship went down and, consequently, never got to know her Dad. One of the answers we received in 2008 gave us a lot of info, including the number of a wallet/package which is held in the National Archives. We (me and the "Boss") are heading to London this coming weekend primarily to visit the Archives and see what info we can find, also to visit the M.N. Memorial and also the G.L. in Queen Street.
Unfortunately we had a big computer crash a few months back and I lost all the data I had received, so PLEASE if any of you can remember those details I truly would appreciate your getting in touch and letting me have them.
Please contact me via this thread or Private message.
Peter Jackson (ex Stanvac/Mobil Engineer)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Peter,

His service record from Jan, 1941 held in piece BT 382/203. Note as he was killed in December of that year, if there is any detail in the file it will just be 12 months worth but if you are going you may as well get it. The last Crew Agreement for 'BRITISH CAPTAIN' official number 146691 should be held in piece BT 381/1443. This file will list the names of all the crew when the ship was lost. It should also name his previous ship if he had one.

Also his medal file held in piece BT 395/1: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4459500&queryType=1&resultcount=1 This can also be downloaded for £3.50.

There may be other records in the Fourth Register of Seamen. Was H.G. Brown born in South Shields by any chance?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Peter Jackson (Sep 27, 2010)

Hugh
Many thanks for the speedy reply and valuable info.We are looking forward to seeing what the files may hold, it will be nice to be able to get a little bit of family history.
We don't know exactly where he was born, but to the best of our knowledge he was a North Shields lad.
Once again, many thanks.
Peter.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

BROWN	Herbert Gladstone, 1908	North Shields, Northumberland.

Sorry my mistake - North Shields. Looks like there may be records in the Fourth Register of Seamen in some or all of the following series: BT 348, BT 349, BT 350 and BT 364. The original cards and best source for these is Southampton City Archives. However, there are copies also held on microfiche at Kew - although maybe incomplete. Good luck with your search.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Peter Jackson (Sep 27, 2010)

Cheers Hugh
Many thanks for all the info, hope we can get this put to bed this weekend so I can see a happy smile on the Bosses face.
Eldest son KevJacko is following this with great interest.
Thanks again
Peter.


----------

